# New setup



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's my newest "setup". Not sure how the HC is going to do but it's working so far.

Setup 9/8/13
ADA 60F (8.6 gal)
Eheim 2215 cannister filter with ADA "spin" outflow pipe
Finnex Ray II 24" 6 hours of light
Injecting CO2 ~40ppm I'd guess -- working on building a new regulator

I'm trying to grow some...
Hemianthus callitrichoides (Dwarf baby tears)
Monosolenium tenerum [Subwassertang]
Cryptocoryne parva (from Fred) 
Vesicularia montagne (wall) [Christmas moss]
Taxiphyllum sp. [Flame moss]
Marsilea hirsuta (I believe this is the correct one, from Michael) 
Limnobium spongia [Frogbit]
Fissiden fontanus

I'm excited to get this thing carpeted and checking the parameters so that someday I can throw some crystal shrimp in there...

Oh yeah, please don't mind the crater my outflow pipe is making on the far left. It's overcoming the divider I have placed over there to maintain the hill. Once the carpet comes in I want to take out the Subwassertang...but for now I need more plants to soak in the nutrients before I get some algae.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like a great start!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I love these long low tanks!

The exact species of the Marsilea you got from me is uncertain.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks like a good star. I still have the c02 set up for sale if interested.


----------

